# Eminem veröffentlicht seine Lebensgeschichte



## Tokko (26 Feb. 2008)

*Eminem veröffentlicht seine Lebensgeschichte*


25/2/2008 15:24 
Eminem versucht sich jetzt als Autor.
Der Megastar unter den Rappern, der sein turbulentes Leben bereits in seinen Alben und dem Film _8 Mile_ festhielt, will nun wie sein britischer Verleger sehr zum Leidwesen von Eminems Leuten verkündete, eine Autobiografie herausbringen. 
Wie die Publishing Group bekannt gab, sollen die Memoiren mit dem Titel _Eminem: The Way I Am_ am 16. Oktober in den britischen Buchhandlungen erscheinen.
„Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung von Eminem. Aufgrund seiner Herkunft glauben die Menschen zu wissen, wo er im Leben steht, oder was für eine Person er wirklich ist. Das Buch geht all diesen Dingen auf den Grund“, so Orions Ian Preece. „Es hat Biss und wird sicherlich eines der meistgelesenen Bücher des Jahres werden.“
Das Buch soll unveröffentlichte Fotos, Illustrationen, Notizen und Texte des Rappers enthalten, der darin über seine preisgekrönte, mit Schlagzeilen gefüllte Karriere, die ihn zum meistverkauften Rapper aller Zeiten machte, reflektiert.
_The Way I Am_ berichtet von seinen Anfängen in einem Detroiter Wohnwagenpark bis hin zu seinem ersten Album _The Slim Shady LP_, mit dem er seinen Durchbuch schaffte. Der 35-jährige Künstler wird vermutlich über seinen Riesenerfolg erzählen, darunter auch seine Oscar- und Grammy-Gewinne, seine millionenfach verkauften Alben, sowie sein chaotisches Privatleben, von den zwei gescheiterten Ehen mit Kim über die turbulente Beziehung zu seiner Familie, bis hin zu seinem Aufenthalt in einer Entzugsanstalt. 
Der zu Penguin gehörende Verlag, Dutton/Gotham Books, der die US-Rechte zu _The Way I Am_ besitzt, hat noch kein Veröffentlichungsdatum bekannt gegeben.
Über die Ankündigung war jedoch nicht jedermann erfreut.
Eminems Plattenfirma kritisierte Orion dafür, dass sie sich zu früh über das Buch äußerten, da es noch in Arbeit ist.
„Das genaue Veröffentlichungsdatum steht noch nicht fest; vermutlich gegen Ende des Jahres“, verkündeten Interscope Records in einer Erklärung. Wir bedauern, dass jemand, der nicht genauestens über das Projekt informiert ist, sich genötigt sah, es anzukündigen, und dabei nur halbherzige und teilweise sogar falsche Informationen herausgab.“
Indessen soll Eminem angeblich an seinem sechsten Album arbeiten, das Neuste in drei Jahren, das neue Songs beinhalten wird. (Sowohl das Album, als auch das Buch sollen ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit veröffentlicht werden.) Zudem ist er damit beschäftigt, aufstrebende Rapper unter seinem Label Shady Records zu fördern.


Quelle : .www.eonline.com


----------

